# about intake manifold



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one ,
I have a question about 350z , what is the difference that made on 350z model from 2007 and above ? .
im not sure correct me if im wrong , does the 2007 have 2 intake manifold ? and what it means by HR in VQ engine ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"HR" means "high revolution." These engines had actuators on the camshafts, direct injection and a dual path intake. You can find more info here:

Nissan VQ engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

